# So where do you buy your tackle?



## gitarzan (Feb 19, 2012)

Cabelas is about to open, so I'd like to ask, beforehand, where do you get your tackle? Tell me why you like them?

Myself, I find that Meijers stores is where I shop the most for tackle, not too bad a selection for a big box store and they have a big sell out every year around Jan-Feb. I shop there mainly because the old lady gets groceries there and I can wander off to that aisle I love.

Old Dutchman for live bait, since my boat is on Hoover, and they are on the way... I have bought lures/rods there, but they are mainly a bait shop to me.

(I do miss Harry and Dots, but that was mainly because they were catty-corner from a house I stayed at for summer when I was a kid. Lot of memories hanging out in there, buying candy and pop. Back then I got my own bait with a water sprinkler and a couple electrodes :Banane10: .)

My favorite is a little ways North but I think Norton Sporing Goods up on Norton Road at 23 has a heckuva interesting selection. Used to go by there all the time, not anymore. Too bad.

I go to Dicks now and then to look but seldom to buy, unless it's on sale.


----------



## SoCal_Buckeye (May 28, 2012)

I'm always looking for a sale! Picked up a ton of stuff at the Meijer's on Polaris a few weeks back. 
The folks at the old dutchman are nice, but I can't help but to notice that I can actually count the 12 minnows when I buy a dozen from them. I prefer county line bait and tackle for my live bait. Shane is a great guy and he's got better stories than the ladies at Dutchman. And I never have to worry about minnows surviving the day or the count when I leave his shop. 
Dicks has decent variety, just like Walmart and probably Cabelas. 
I should be good to go after a long long off season. That is until I'm not. Then I'll go looking again. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

frostys at deercreek selection of tackle and live bait nice live chubs for catfish better than that walmart junk cheaper than dicks


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

All sorts of places...

Gander (in-person)
RR (in-person)
Cabela's (online, ocassional visit to WV)
BPS (online)
Yakima (for rooster tails)
Mad River Outfitters


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Tackle Warehouse (best selection and customer serv)
BPS 
FIN FEATHER FUR
R & R
Old Dutchman and Cheshire Market for minnows.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

NewbreedFishing said:


> Tackle Warehouse (best selection and customer serv)
> BPS
> FIN FEATHER FUR
> R & R
> Old Dutchman and Cheshire Market for minnows.


Forgot to mention FFF. I try to make it a couple times a year when I'm in Mansfield. It's my favorite "big" store...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Just ran by R&R, stocked up on Rouges and jigheads, they're having a 20% sale through March 16th, great deals on rouges and vibees. Also cool to check in with the same people over and over again for the past 20 years...


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

For live bait I like Cheshire market bait and tackle they also have good pizza haha 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I find a lot at the flea market..... new in the box, from time to time....crank baits is mostly all I use for trolling anymore....I hate paying full price.....Galyans use to have some good clearances too(before Dicks bought them)when I find things at a good price I stock up....still haven't got into my Dad's tackle....he was the same....and has a lot too....but has passed on with me the new owner


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

i usually buy at all the places mentioned but believe it or not i picked up 20 reef runners at 2.50 a piece from a place that sells silverware. It was the only tackle they had and they had around 50. Strangest thing ive ever seen randomly came up on an internet search and thats the cheapest I've ever seen them. Service was perfect though they shipped in 2 days.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

R&R or bust. Best shop in town. They have a good variety of supplies close to many of my urban fishing holes. Great guys running it too. 

As far as buying discount crankbaits and rods/reels, I come to the OGF marketplace!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm a Buckeye Outdoors guy. For what I use, they have the best selection.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm a Buckeye Outdoors guy. For what I use, they have the best selection.


The problem is the drive though, I HATE driving/fighting traffic for lures/tackle. That said I absolutely can't stand Polaris, probably will only hit Cabelas late night, like after 7, hopefully they're open till 9...


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm a Buckeye Outdoors guy. For what I use, they have the best selection.



Yeah probably me too, but with Cabelas opening up right by my house that will probably change. With gas being what it is its hard to drive right past a decent place and go miles out the way. BO does have an excellent selection of spinnerbaits though.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm a Buckeye Outdoors guy. For what I use, they have the best selection.


Where's buckeye outdoors?. im unfortunately limited to walmart and two small Local owned sporting good stores..they carry decent stuff but small quantities and little variety .. Can't wait for cabelas to open... Still over an hr drive from my house but it beat 3 to dundee!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

For what it's worth... Anybody wanting to get into Euro carp angling.

www.Carpkit.com
www.BigCarpTackle.com
www.WackerBaits.com


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

dstiner86 said:


> Where's buckeye outdoors?. im unfortunately limited to walmart and two small Local owned sporting good stores..they carry decent stuff but small quantities and little variety .. Can't wait for cabelas to open... Still over an hr drive from my house but it beat 3 to dundee!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Dude, aren't you in Knox county? There is one in Hebron....

I live smack dab in the middle of the beltway, and nothing is really close to me. Dicks on Bethel is actually the closest, and it is 15-20 minutes, so the drive to Cabelas won't bother me. When my parents were alive, I used to travel 71 all the time and stop at Fur, Feather, Fin.

The last time I was at Dicks on Bethel was a few months ago. These types of retailers believe that no one really buys fishing equipment in the late fall/winter. I'm not sure why I was looking for tubes, but I was up and down the aisles just trying to see what they had. I swear to God Almighty that on all of their pegs of soft plastics they had one (maybe two) different types of tubes. Bizarre. I can't believe I ever go there at all because I broke up with them a few years back when I went there in the dead of summer and could not find 2/0 offset shank worm hooks of any brand whatsoever! I had a whole basket full of stuff and handed it to the manager and told him I was going to buy all of that at Gander Mountain. (This was after an unfortunate kayak tipping incident where I lost most of my lures.) They should just give up on fishing gear and just carry a few more square feet of clothes. Is the Polaris Dicks even planning on staying open at all? 

I have bought a ton of stuff on Ebay this winter.


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I try to spread the love.

R&R
Gander
Dicks 
(Sometimes) Walmart


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Cabelas has very little selection for my Indian lake saugeye.Bass pro has a better selection,but still not much in my shallow diving bomber model A's.Majority of the local bait shops don't offer many cranks with the exception of lakeside basspro.That's where I've been picking up a few bandits.

Ebay has been my main target. I've been picking up brand new bombers for $3.50-$4 each. Last night's double auction yielded 8 hard to find bombers for total of $30.25 and he's sending me 2 bonus bombers because of the confusion with his discount shipping. Rapalas are also pretty cheap there as well. But on the bandits,they want way more $$ at ebay than I can pick up anywhere else.

Academy sports&outdoors on the net has yielded some sweet prices on cranks.Too bad all their stores are in the deep south. I plan on hitting 2 of them next trip down to nashville.Also landfish.com


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

@streamstalker, dude you kidding me?!? i do live northeast corner of Knox but don't get down that way like ever..but plan on trying buckeye lake for the first time this year so ill have to check that place out! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

When shopping online I go to bottom dwellers tackle for catfishing gear. For bass and smaller fish I go to tackle warehouse or amazon/ebay. 

When I shop local I go to bass pro most of the time. Though anytime I'm at walmart or meijer grocery shopping I normally stop by the fishing section to look for deals. 

Its been years, but I still miss Relo sporting goods... They actually understood that people here enjoy catfishing and actually offered good tackle for it. Bass Pro has had the same junk catfishing gear for years...


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i get most from dicks or walmart if i do online shop i go to bass pro, fin feather and fur has best selection but i think their pricey so havent been there much


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

dstiner86 said:


> @streamstalker, dude you kidding me?!? i do live northeast corner of Knox but don't get down that way like ever..but plan on trying buckeye lake for the first time this year so ill have to check that place out!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


ask me at work,i will tell ya exactly how to get there.cabellas wont be much further then hebron for us though.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I go to big joshy's website, basspro, cabelas, and walmart. Wherever I see something I don't yet have in my tackle box!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I shop at Bass Pro Shop,Cabelas,Dicks,Gander Mountin,Walmart. I also shop local shops Buckeye outdoors,R and R,Fishermans Wharehouse,Old Dutchman, Z's bait shop.


----------



## Illyoung (Apr 11, 2012)

SoCal_Buckeye said:


> I'm always looking for a sale! Picked up a ton of stuff at the Meijer's on Polaris a few weeks back.
> The folks at the old dutchman are nice, but I can't help but to notice that I can actually count the 12 minnows when I buy a dozen from them. I prefer county line bait and tackle for my live bait. Shane is a great guy and he's got better stories than the ladies at Dutchman. And I never have to worry about minnows surviving the day or the count when I leave his shop.
> Dicks has decent variety, just like Walmart and probably Cabelas.
> I should be good to go after a long long off season. That is until I'm not. Then I'll go looking again.
> ...


Shane is the man! Went to old dutchman forever switched over to Shanes late last summer. Way better minnows as for life and price for as many as you get. Plus He can talk his ass off! And I get up early so 5am compared to 6am of the Old dutch cant beat an extra hour on the water...


----------



## Illyoung (Apr 11, 2012)

Illyoung said:


> Shane is the man! Went to old dutchman forever switched over to Shanes late last summer. Way better minnows as for life and price for as many as you get. Plus He can talk his ass off! And I get up early so 5am compared to 6am of the Old dutch cant beat an extra hour on the water...


I do go to walmart and dicks and mejier. For the most part is anything i cant find there I can pick it up at the bait shop.


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

That Pro Bass at Indian has a lot of stuff! I did find VibE blades at Dick's...for cheaper than the new Cabela's too for what it's worth. I go all over though too...Walmart, Meijer, etc. Cheshire Market up here by Alum has decent stuff from time to time, just not a big quantity of anything.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

where is shanes located?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

For live bait its R&R and Chesire Market.
Tackle is mostly Walmart, Gander, Dicks and occasionally Bass Pro online.


----------



## casey_ (Jan 23, 2012)

I now live in canal winchester but i used to live on the southside of columbus by south highstreet. There is a nice tackle and bait shop on williams road just west of lockbourne road called the fishermans warehouse. For it not being a large store they have a very nice selection and the prices aren't bad at all.Plus they have an archery and hunting store in the back of the store with a great selection. They sell live bait as well. If your ever on the southside i would highly recommend stopping by and checking it out.


----------



## Kylegaron (Mar 15, 2013)

I like bass pro shops for the selection and price


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Norton and Cheshire Market. Every now and then I go to Walmart or Meijer if I am already there. You can't beat the knowledge from the local guys.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Over the winter I bought most of mine thru Amazon. Good prices, no tax, and free shipping for orders over $25. If you compare prices to other websites and choose your purchases, you can make out pretty good.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

95% of my fishing purchases are online. Bass Pro and Cabela's each get about 1/3 each of my total spend and rarely is the item not on sale. Amazon, ebay, and miscellaneous other online guys (like Joshy's) get close to 30%. The 5% not purchased online is largely Walmart and other brick and mortar stores/tackle shops.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I usually go to Buckeye Outdoors - the fact that it's a 5 min. detour on my way home from work and about 20min. from my house is a big factor in that decision.

I usually make 1 trip to Bass Pro in Cinci or Cabelas in wheeling each year 

and Mad River outfitters for fly tying any time I'm in that part of columbus (but that's not often enough) or when I need a large amount of materials I'll make a special trip


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I will probably spend more money this year at R&R and Fishermans Warehouse.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Dovans said:


> I will probably spend more money this year at R&R and Fishermans Warehouse.


I can see r&r but fishermans warehouse is just way to overpriced. I generic employee built spinners are $6m Ckmon, really. If they want to stay open they may wanna look at their prices. I can get the same plastics they have for $1 less at Cabela's and $2 less at walmart in most cases. I say let them hang themselves.

Too bad cause the owner is a really knowledgable and friendly guy, but if they don't ease those prices they are gonna hang themselves. I guess they can always blame the big box stores after.

Mr. A

My name is Mr. A. I haven't had a bite in 3.5 months or a fishing thought in 3.5 seconds. I'm having withdrawls and it ain't pretty.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bobs outdoor in Newark, if he doesn't have I order from Takle Warehouse. Free shipping! And they have everything I need plus a bunch I don't. Lol


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

For me, it is either Mad River Outfitters, Cabelas, or Bass Pro....in that order. No place else around for fly fishing tackle. Occasionally i'll check out ebay as well.


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

where is Shane located


----------

